# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Несколько уязвимостей в openwsman в SUSE

## ALEX(XX)

*18 августа, 2008*

*Программа:* 
openSUSE 10.3
openSUSE 11.0 

*Опасность: Средняя* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю внедриться в сессию пользователя, вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
1. Уязвимость существует из-за переполнения буфера в openwsman. Подробное описание уязвимости:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/358142.php 
2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая позволяет злоумышленнику, в зависимости от текущей конфигурации, внедриться в текущую сессию пользователя с помощью атаки повторного воспроизведения (replay attack). 

*URL производителя:* www.opensuse.org 

*Решение:* Установите исправление с сайта производителя. -- x86 Platform --

openSUSE 11.0:

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...penwsman-debuginfo-2.0.0-3.3.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...nwsman-debugsource-2.0.0-3.3.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...586/libwsman-devel-2.0.0-3.3.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...rpm/i586/libwsman1-2.0.0-3.3.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...6/openwsman-client-2.0.0-3.3.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...6/openwsman-python-2.0.0-3.3.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...586/openwsman-ruby-2.0.0-3.3.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...6/openwsman-server-2.0.0-3.3.i586.rpm

openSUSE 10.3:

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...pm/i586/openwsman-1.2.0-14.4.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open.../openwsman-client-1.2.0-14.4.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open...6/openwsman-devel-1.2.0-14.4.i586.rpm

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open.../openwsman-server-1.2.0-14.4.i586.rpm

-- Sources --

openSUSE 10.3:

http://download.opensuse.org/pub/open.../rpm/src/openwsman-1.2.0-14.4.src.rpm

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## morze

Ссылки битые.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мда.. не все, но есть...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Видать убрали апдейты для 11-й версии.... Может на доработку?..

----------

